# Axminster 1628 v/s woodlathe



## renderer01 (14 Oct 2013)

Hello again folks, 
And thanks for advice given so far. I have I think decided on the Axminster Trade Series AT1628VS it seems a well setup and competent lathe at a price thats more than I budgeted for but is very reasonable for what you get. Does anyone here disagree or have knowledge that its not a good lathe? have other recommendations?

Im all in a sweat about spending money ooh and I feel all giddy.

thanks. Rend.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Oct 2013)

That lathe is on my want list.. It had originally been a toss up between the expensive Killinger lathe and the even more expensive Wivamac. Then Axi introduced the 1628 which, as far as I can acertain, is a rebadged killinger ( = pretty damn good ! )


----------



## Harry 48 (14 Oct 2013)

Hi have you seen the Mike Waldt review on you tube for the 1628 v/s Mikes a great guy and worth watching


----------



## Arckivio (14 Oct 2013)

renderer01":85cl8xvi said:


> Hello again folks,
> And thanks for advice given so far. I have I think decided on the Axminster Trade Series AT1628VS it seems a well setup and competent lathe at a price thats more than I budgeted for but is very reasonable for what you get. Does anyone here disagree or have knowledge that its not a good lathe? have other recommendations?
> 
> Im all in a sweat about spending money ooh and I feel all giddy.
> ...



This is my first ever post but I've been on other forum sites & I'm sure this is a new thread. I'm confused about this lathe as I can't find it anywhere, even on the axminster site. Cheers


----------



## renderer01 (14 Oct 2013)

Its on the Axminster site for sure as Axminster trade series AT1628 v/s woodturning lathe.

Just checked.

r
Rend


----------



## Arckivio (14 Oct 2013)

renderer01":316cbh3b said:


> Its on the Axminster site for sure as Axminster trade series AT1628 v/s woodturning lathe.
> 
> Just checked.
> 
> ...



Yep, I found it now. I was just looking at the pics & thought it would be on a stand. Bit pricey I thought without a stand.


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Oct 2013)

On my upgrade list too.. Like a lot of things in life, you have to pay for quality. 

May be expensive, but all reviews are superb. Put it on a stand, add £250 and at £1600 it is still not overpriced.

Phil


----------



## Arckivio (14 Oct 2013)

Sheptonphil":at95msw2 said:


> On my upgrade list too.. Like a lot of things in life, you have to pay for quality.
> 
> May be expensive, but all reviews are superb. Put it on a stand, add £250 and at £1600 it is still not overpriced.
> 
> Phil



Wouldn't you say the jet 1642 is better value? I'm pretty sure it has a more powerful motor & is definitely heavier?


----------



## woodfarmer (14 Oct 2013)

I have a short list of lathes to see when I visit Axminster early November. ATM my first choice is the 1628vs. Second is the jet 1642 followed by the jet 3520B, but I don't want to spend that much money. I have in the past a few times "under bought" and regretted it. If I get the 1628 I will want both the stand and the bed extension as my primary objective is for larger bowls. The bed extension would also allow me to do reasonably sized spindle work. In the past I have turned a few "Staffs" about 6 feet long from greenheart on my old Holbrook metal lathe. ( a dreadful misuse of the lathe). 

I need to see them in person before parting with my money, because "feel" is a big part of any tool. I would hate to make the mistake I did in buying the botche chainsaw recently.


----------



## Arckivio (14 Oct 2013)

woodfarmer":3n6l5w8q said:


> I have a short list of lathes to see when I visit Axminster early November. ATM my first choice is the 1628vs. Second is the jet 1642 followed by the jet 3520B, but I don't want to spend that much money. I have in the past a few times "under bought" and regretted it. If I get the 1628 I will want both the stand and the bed extension as my primary objective is for larger bowls. The bed extension would also allow me to do reasonably sized spindle work. In the past I have turned a few "Staffs" about 6 feet long from greenheart on my old Holbrook metal lathe. ( a dreadful misuse of the lathe).
> 
> I need to see them in person before parting with my money, because "feel" is a big part of any tool. I would hate to make the mistake I did in buying the botche chainsaw recently.



My problem is I live miles from anywhere that has any decent tools I can feel. On the net, all these lathes look like re-sprays of the same thing. I recently bought the axminster awsl900 I think & it looks like all the other lathes at that size. I wonder if they all have the same massive design flaw where the headstock footprint isn't the actual headstock, its the stupid little round bit inside that it swivels on. There's a gap at the bottom around the entire headstock box!!! I've now filled this with 16 gauge stainless strips. You're right, have a good play. I'm already looking to upgrade to something more like the poolewood 28/40 I had years ago.


----------



## Arckivio (14 Oct 2013)

woodfarmer":308cm87p said:


> I have a short list of lathes to see when I visit Axminster early November. ATM my first choice is the 1628vs. Second is the jet 1642 followed by the jet 3520B, but I don't want to spend that much money. I have in the past a few times "under bought" and regretted it. If I get the 1628 I will want both the stand and the bed extension as my primary objective is for larger bowls. The bed extension would also allow me to do reasonably sized spindle work. In the past I have turned a few "Staffs" about 6 feet long from greenheart on my old Holbrook metal lathe. ( a dreadful misuse of the lathe).
> 
> I need to see them in person before parting with my money, because "feel" is a big part of any tool. I would hate to make the mistake I did in buying the botche chainsaw recently.



One thing you might be able to help me with as far as these modern lathes are concerned, is, where is the weight in these modern lathes? On my original shortlist was a jet 1642 so I watched a bloke unpack & assemble his on youtube. He got to the end & carried his headstock across his workshop & he was no Arnie!!! I've forgotten what my 28/40 was supposed to weigh but it had a small tailstock end support, 2 tubes & 90% of the weight was the headstock. You would not be carrying that around like this bloke was. The heaviest part of a jet 1642 seems to be its legs & the headstock looks tiny. Hijacking the thread a bit but still advice on buying lathes isn't it?


----------



## renderer01 (15 Oct 2013)

Hello All, I am chuffed to bits with the response Ive had here and I feel the research carried out for many days and hours has paid off bigtime. Its the Ax AT 1628 vs for me and I think it has more power than the jet mentioned but yes its a little lighter, anyways its a full 2hp which I cannot envisage needing more than. The price is steep but I feel its great value, I spend many hours each day in my little workshop at the lathe so for me its worthwhile.

Just noted the question above, the bulk of the weight is in the bed of the lathe the rest is headstock tailstock and cast iron legs add a lot as I understand it anyway.

Thanks again all.

Rend


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Oct 2013)

> My problem is I live miles from anywhere that has any decent tools I can feel. On the net, all these lathes look like re-sprays of the same thing. I recently bought the axminster awsl900 I think & it looks like all the other lathes at that size. I wonder if they all have the same massive design flaw where the headstock footprint isn't the actual headstock, its the stupid little round bit inside that it swivels on. There's a gap at the bottom around the entire headstock box!!! I've now filled this with 16 gauge stainless strips. You're right, have a good play. I'm already looking to upgrade to something more like the poolewood 28/40 I had years ago.



It is why I am waiting until Novemeber as I live in deepest rural France, ( nearest neighbour out the back is 3-4 miles away). So on trip to the UK I will Drive down from York to Axminster before heading for the ferry back.


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Oct 2013)

Arckivio":2x3vxknr said:


> woodfarmer":2x3vxknr said:
> 
> 
> > I have a short list of lathes to see when I visit Axminster early November. ATM my first choice is the 1628vs. Second is the jet 1642 followed by the jet 3520B, but I don't want to spend that much money. I have in the past a few times "under bought" and regretted it. If I get the 1628 I will want both the stand and the bed extension as my primary objective is for larger bowls. The bed extension would also allow me to do reasonably sized spindle work. In the past I have turned a few "Staffs" about 6 feet long from greenheart on my old Holbrook metal lathe. ( a dreadful misuse of the lathe).
> ...



Sure, but to be honest I don't know where the weight is based. It is one of many reasons for wanting to go see them before I buy. I am used to my Holbrook and because of that just about every other lathe seems very flimsy. It is all I can do to lift the tailstock. Before I got my own lathe I worked on Ward 7's and 8's which were also quite heavy.


----------



## Grahamshed (15 Oct 2013)

One of the main things that attract me to the Axi 1628 is that as a Killinger it is made in Germany not China.


----------



## duncanh (15 Oct 2013)

The Axminster might look similar to the Killinger lathes but if you compare the models you will see that most of the specs are different - power, capacity, weight, spindle speed, mass.
As for being made in Germany, the Axminster manual contains the following :-
'Manufactured by Kingcraft Machinery Company
Limited/NO.26, Gong Yeh 12 Rd., Da-Li City, Taichung
County, Taiwan'

One advantage for me would be that the Axminster headstock can be moved along the bed and rotated, allowing it to fit better in my small sized shed.


----------



## Mr Finch (15 Oct 2013)

woodfarmer":3qsx8lun said:


> It is why I am waiting until Novemeber as I live in deepest rural France, ( nearest neighbour out the back is 3-4 miles away). So on trip to the UK I will Drive down from York to Axminster before heading for the ferry back.



Don't know if you're aware, there's a new Axminster opening in Basingstoke this weekend. If you're running back through the tunnel or ferry at Portsmouth, May be a better option than Devon.


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Oct 2013)

Mr Finch":3firjl7b said:


> woodfarmer":3firjl7b said:
> 
> 
> > It is why I am waiting until Novemeber as I live in deepest rural France, ( nearest neighbour out the back is 3-4 miles away). So on trip to the UK I will Drive down from York to Axminster before heading for the ferry back.
> ...



.Thanks, but my itinerary also includes visiting Cornwall


----------



## Mr Finch (16 Oct 2013)

Lucky you! 

Have a great time.


----------



## Grahamshed (16 Oct 2013)

duncanh":pw9c2bpc said:


> The Axminster might look similar to the Killinger lathes but if you compare the models you will see that most of the specs are different - power, capacity, weight, spindle speed, mass.
> As for being made in Germany, the Axminster manual contains the following :-
> 'Manufactured by Kingcraft Machinery Company
> Limited/NO.26, Gong Yeh 12 Rd., Da-Li City, Taichung
> ...



This lathe has been discussed before and the member here who works for Axi confirmed it was from Killinger. The bit about being made in Taiwan is disappointing though.


----------



## renderer01 (16 Oct 2013)

Hello Graham,

Main dealer says both brands of machine come from same factory in Taiwan.

Rend


----------



## Robbo3 (16 Oct 2013)

Having upgraded to the AT1628VS I have two minor gripes.

There is a cooling fan for the electrics, permanently on whilst the machine is powered up (probably the noisiest part of the lathe), meaning that it has to be unplugged/switched off if you leave it for any length of time, & secondly, the display panel attracts dust like a there's no tomorrow. Although there is a thin polythene covering, it soon gets tatty & the dust gets underneath. I may try a screen protector, the type that is used on mobile phones & tablets.

As to the weight (96kg), I had to get two strong friends to carry in the lathe bed with the headstock centralised & the tailstock removed - & I used to be able to carry 50kg bags of cement. It was then rested on a workmate with a couple of offcuts of wood to adjust the height so that the legs could be fitted. They need to be lined up fairly acccurately for the bolts to engage the threads tapped into the underside of the bed. The lathe then had to be inched into position, one end at a time. I would estimate the legs to weigh 40kg each, or perhaps a bit more. Considering that it's only 710mm between centres/1150mm overall, that's some weight compared to lathes with a longer bed (Jet 1642 = 1760mm/200kg).

The legs make the centre height 1160mm (45 1/2") approx, which I like but others may not.

The headstock on the AT1628VS both swivels & moves along the bed where as the Jet 1642 doesn't look as if it swivels (but I'm willing to be corrected on that).

The AT1628VS is my third lathe, The first was the small 12" Record RPMSL which is still going well in the hands of a friend. The second was the Draper WTL90 which has served me well for a number of years & is currently for sale only because it couldn't cope with the large size of the timber I am now being offered.


IMHO, what this lathe offers is probably the best value for money at the bottom end of the heavyweight lathe market. 400mm capacity is a hefty chunk of wood - & the size can be increased to 870mm with the addition of a bed extension.

It will take a better turner than me to stretch this lathe's capabilities.


----------



## renderer01 (16 Oct 2013)

Hello Robbo,

There is some very usefull data here and thanks for that, I will seriously consider covering the display with some other transparent material. The deal is the machine comes to Scotland to me when they have enough machines to make the trip here worthwhile. The fan for the electrics well I think I can live with that all machinery is isolated when I leave the workshop.

Thanks.
Rend.


----------



## bellringer (16 Oct 2013)

I so want one but money is not playing ball


----------



## woodfarmer (16 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that Robbo3, it does make it seem a very promising option.


----------



## renderer01 (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Robbo3,
My lathe arrives on Tuesday and I have a quick ish question to ask you.

Is there anything with the benefit of hindsite you would advise regards setting up of lathe.
Are you still as content with the lathe.
I have 2 rather burly young uns coming to help me and I have done all the work and can think of needs done prior to arrival.
Thanks for any information you can give me.

Rend.


----------



## [email protected] (7 Nov 2013)

Grahamshed":1xmywwf7 said:


> duncanh":1xmywwf7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Axminster might look similar to the Killinger lathes but if you compare the models you will see that most of the specs are different - power, capacity, weight, spindle speed, mass.
> ...



Hi all,

Axminster source the lathe from Kingcraft in Taiwan. Kingcraft also manufacture lathes for Killenger. The quality of them is fantastic!


----------



## Grahamshed (7 Nov 2013)

Ahhh. Ok. The answer last time was that it came from the same factory as the Killinger. I guess the rest was just my ( incorrect ) assumption.


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Nov 2013)

renderer01":1dmvfwn1 said:


> Hello Robbo3, My lathe arrives on Tuesday and I have a quick ish question to ask you.
> Is there anything with the benefit of hindsite you would advise regards setting up of lathe.
> Are you still as content with the lathe.
> I have 2 rather burly young uns coming to help me and I have done all the work and can think of needs done prior to arrival.
> ...


I stand by everything I said in my previous post. Not found anything that I don't like apart from the two minor gripes that I mentioned ... but then, I'm a hobby turner.

Even so, I can't see anything that a production turner could find fault with. If they turn large artistic pieces they would probably have chosen a heavier lathe.

Just my opinion. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new lathe when it arrives.


----------



## renderer01 (8 Nov 2013)

Hello and Thanks Robbo,

Thats great glad of the data and glad your enjoying your lathe. I tend not to turn much in the way of large pieces and 16 inch diameter is not a common size for me to turn. However it gives me a very easy capability to turn beyond 12inch with much more stability. I do feel that budget and space available play a huge part in the choice of lathe purchased and SWMBO kindly agreed to extend the budget considerably to buy this machine,for which and for some time I will be required to demonstrate much gratitude. :ho2 

Cheers.
Rend.


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Nov 2013)

renderer01":2p094rx5 said:


> I tend not to turn much in the way of large pieces and 16 inch diameter is not a common size for me to turn. However it gives me a very easy capability to turn beyond 12inch with much more stability. I do feel that budget and space available play a huge part in the choice of lathe purchased .... rest snipped
> Rend.


I meant to have said the same thing but forgot  , however you probably put it more eloquently.


----------



## woodfarmer (9 Nov 2013)

Well I visited Axminster and had a look and a play. There isn't much between the 1642 and the 1628Vs but on balance the Axminster 1628 vs seemed the better choice for what I think I will be doing. I doubt I will ever run out of lathe with it.
The 3520b is almost an order of magnitude better, at least in looks and weight. It is really well manufactured and finished having an aura of competence about it. It almost challenges you to throw something at it that it can't handle. I guess to put it in car terms the 1628vs is a diesel Mondeo estate and the 3520b is a Bentley. 

I am now back in France and waiting for the rain to stop so I can put the parts in a tractor and take it to the shed in the back field which will be its home. It will be assembled there. At the moment is is raining hard and I don't want to risk getting water on the ground bedways etc. One thing I forgot to buy was the wax to cover the lathe parts to stop any dampness getting to it. Anyone have any ideas what I can use as a temporary substitute?


----------



## renderer01 (9 Nov 2013)

Hello Woodfarmer, 
Congrats on your new lathe mine arrives on tuesday coming and im like cat on hot tin roof. Absolute murder, hey ho.
The waxing of the bedways is achievable with any hard paste wax, I use wax 22 around once a week im aware its not the best but it does a decent enough job on the bandsaw table which is cast. I may change my mind when new lathe arrives but you did say what could you use until you get the real mccoy I think.

Hope this helps.
Rend.


----------



## woodfarmer (9 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that Renderer01. Since posting I have done a bit of browsing and have come across boeings t9. It seems to be the ideal product. Has anyone any experience with this?

Rain expected to stop by midday tomorrow.


----------



## nicguthrie (10 Nov 2013)

Boeing's T9 stuff is good, I've used it.

When it's to be used on areas that need little friction tho, like bandsaw tables and guide beds etc, it's best to spray it all over, rub it in with a clean cloth. Wait till the next day and it'll be as "soaked in" as it'll get and be sticky to touch, to fix that buff it hard with another clean rag and the tackiness vanishes. If you want a perfect, non-fingerprintable finish that will last a lot longer, add and buff a layer of microcrystalline wax over the top after.

It's not my method, I got it from "The Wood Whisperer" on YouTube on his video about setting up a bandsaw and preventing rust. I've done it to my stuff and it works an absolute treat.

Nic.


----------

